# Fanfare Interview #1 with Composer Jerry Gerber



## Jerry Gerber (Apr 25, 2020)

I had an interesting conversation recently with Robert Schulslaper.
Here it is:

https://www.jerrygerber.com/fanfareinterviewrobertschulslaper.htm

Best,
Jerry


----------

